# What size electric for my Fisherman?



## liquor box (Jun 4, 2007)

Hi Guys,

I have decided to put an electric motor on my yak but am unsure how big to go.

I think that the Tempo Fisherman can come with a 20lb thrust motor but i was wanting to have plenty of power.

There is a 34lb jarvis walker at Amart on special for $249 at the moment and I am just worried that it may be too big.....if this is possible.

Thoughts please


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2007)

I reckon you wouldnt wanna go for anything less than 80lbs :lol: :lol:

kidding!! 

I rigged one of my yaks up with a 30lb Leccy when I first got it and gave it a bit of a run for a bit of fun.

On speed 1 it trolled at just above my normal trolling speed.......when cranked up to full speed the torque of the little motor was enough to make the yak feel a bit tippy at first until the yak picked up speed, then she ended up moving at quite a good top speed......no idea how fast exactly but much faster than I can paddle flat out thats for sure.

30lb is plenty........I wouldnt go higer than 40, probably be a waste and cut down your battery time a fair bit.

How are you planning to fit it?.....at the rear as per the standard Tempo fitting, or a DIY side mount ??


----------



## liquor box (Jun 4, 2007)

I was going for a do it your self job, i am planning to put a length of aluminium bar across the yak, just behind the seat and then run another bar at a 90 degree angle to the rear of the yak to the "official" mounting holes to allow for the torque.

I know nothing about what battery to get as i am onloy new to this so would love some advice on batteries as well.

Thanks


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

I have got a 36lb riptide on the back of my tempo and it scoots along, I bought the peddles from viking and Nodds made up the bracket for the rear. it goes well

Lee


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

Not to sure but I would think a 40lb thrust is more than enough. If I remember correctly it was "Knott-to-fast" that had a 2 stroke attached to his. I think it was a 2 horse power motor he had on. He had to put some extra wait on the other side of the yak to counter balance but it just goes to show you, anything is posible


----------



## dsmythe (Jan 16, 2007)

HI,

I currently run a 40lb thrust Minn Kota electric. This easily pushes along my two person viking kayak (with two people on board). I went salt water so I could use it both environments. Hope this helps.

Cheers


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

Minn Kotota option for the tempo is 28 pounds of thrust (whatever that is) not 20. im going to get the 34 jarvis as well. Definately not too big. Dont see any need to go larger though.. More weight, less time between charges, handling???


----------



## knot-too-fast (May 21, 2006)

Hi Liquorbox,
check out 'Do it youself' section 'Yamaha 2hp 2 stroke' thread for motor mounting ideas.


----------



## Hobo (Jun 25, 2007)

I bought 40lb thrust saltwater Minn Kota which pushes Tempo 1 at 8.2 km/h still water top of tide. Far to fast to troll on lowest setting. I have swapped trial battery 135a/h heavy as lead for new 55a/h bought today. Do not know running times as yet.


----------



## Ferret (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi

For what its worth, I'm using a Minn Kota Endura 30 (30lb thrust) on my canoe. Draws 30amps going flat out and is good for about 3+ hours on my 100ah battery. The Endura is one of their 'freshwater' models but I've been using mine for almost 2 years now in saltwater and it still looks and performs as new. I just give it a rinse down after each outing. Cost me $260 and I've noticed that the price hasn't changed since I bought mine. A good thing about the Minn Kota is the shaft is guaranteed for life not to break if you hit something, just bend and spring back. Am very happy with mine.

Cheers
John


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2007)

I put a 28lb thrust onto a Tandem, and with two anglers it was still great fro trolling. The 28Lb as you will all be aware is for freshwater, but talking to a mate of mine at Minn Kota they will last for ever with the right maintanence, the one that I fitted is still going strong.

I personally think 40lb is the max that you need for a kayak, trolling sopeeds are between 3-6KMH, and most kayaks will do that easily, I think the battery is where you need to spend time researching, budget, wet cell, dry cell, gel,and the size of battery that is conducive to where you can put it in your kayak.

I have two, a 45 amp that will give me about 1.5 hrs flat out non stop, or 4 hrs trolling anchoring, and a 120 amp dry cell that will go all day. The biggest problem is the weight factor, 30KG battery, OR a 13kg, so you have to get it right with the weight distribution.

Most people when they initially get a trolling motor fitted to their yak,(especially the conventional side mounted ones) actually forget that the extra weight actually throws the stability factor right out the window, and I have seen someone actually tip their kayak over, it was a combination of the wash and his forgetfulness, not pretty, especially with the motor still turning while upside down. This is one of the main reasons why I have now opted for the rear mounted Stealth Drive.

But I think you could get a trolling motor including motor mount, battery,(70amp) battery box and charger for about $500, the 55lb that we were going to use was $700 just for the motor, but the Water snakes have come in with good thrust, their base unit is 35LB, and very competitive in price, I dont know about longgivity though, and I agree with ferret about the Minn Kota, bullet proof.


----------



## abitfishy (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm thinking seriously about adding a 34lb Jarvis Watersnake to my X-factor for the longer paddles, so I can at least get to where I want to fish and slowly make my way back. Should be great fun instead of paddling the huge bugger!


----------



## slug (Mar 28, 2008)

Gday all,

Sorry for dredging up an old topic but its pretty much the info im after. Im wanting to put a leccy on my Ultimate 14.5, a tandem kayak style canoe if that makes sense. I just wonerered if anyone who has posted here has changed their thoughts on motor size? I want to be able to punt along slow enough to drag a lure but also move along if i want to - not as a means of exploring an entire river, but enough to get somewhere.

For a tandam canoe, is 30LBS going to be enough?

Thanks for any thoughts!


----------



## Oddrod (Sep 27, 2009)

Years ago I used a Shakespeare 15 lb thrust electric on a 35 kg 4m fibreglass Canadian canoe and it was more than fast enough at the high throttle setting but I guess it depends on what you call fast. This particular motor would troll all day at walking pace on an 80amp hr battery. At it's highest setting you couldn't keep up with it at a fast walk but it spent the battery in a little over an hour. I don't think you'd need a big motor to get along at a decent pace but like I said it depends on how fast you want to go.


----------



## slug (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks guys for the thoughts, sorry for the delay replying.

Im still deciding on a size, both motor and battery!!


----------



## butterfingers (Aug 21, 2009)

I've got a 28lb $80 e-bay bargain omotto motor with a 35ah marshal deep cycle battery and can troll perfectly on speed 1 then crank it to 5 to get home quick with all my fish that I catch :lol: 
Goes for about 6 hours on slow troll. I got the bracket for the tempo for about $180 then spent $250 on a charger and battery so my cheap ebay bargain really helped my wallet after all the extras. Had it for about a year and it's still running well.
A note worth remembering if you get a real heavy motor along with a big battery ect if your battery does run out as you haven't paid any attention to how long you have been on the water paddling back can be a real bitch with all that extra weight.


----------



## Kuppens (Jul 9, 2013)

hi ppl,
i'm in the process of mounting a 30lb watersnake to the rear of my prowler 13, haven't tested it out yet but, still finishing off the wiring. bit nervous about mounting the battery too, 25kg 80Ah batt is a lot of extra weight, and i need to fish off the stirrups for steering. I reckon 30lb thrust should be plenty of push though even when i crack the 100kg mark, it's just positioning the ballast, lol. Let me know how you get on though as I'm keen to find out how mine will do


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

slug said:


> Gday all,
> 
> Sorry for dredging up an old topic but its pretty much the info im after. Im wanting to put a leccy on my Ultimate 14.5, a tandem kayak style canoe if that makes sense. I just wonerered if anyone who has posted here has changed their thoughts on motor size? I want to be able to punt along slow enough to drag a lure but also move along if i want to - not as a means of exploring an entire river, but enough to get somewhere.
> 
> ...


Should be OK, 40 would be better...

You scared me for a sec, I thought occy was back


----------

